# Query about operating temps for AMD Phenom II 955



## saz (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi All,

I just wanted to know about the ideal good temperature for AMD Phenom II 955. I have CM 430 cabinet and have stock settings for the CPU with stock HSF.

My idle temp is around 38-40, where as while playing games like NFS HP2010 the temps were in the range 52-54.

My system is less than a month old so I am not expecting much of the dust particles. I stay in Delhi so it would be quite hot in the coming days.

So my concern is are these temps good enough?

Thanks!


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes. Considering stock cooler and settings, these temps are normal and fine.


----------



## saz (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok Thanks, but if I wish to overclock it would I need better cooler? And wouldn't using a non stock cooler void the CPU warranty?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 6, 2011)

saz said:


> Ok Thanks, but if I wish to overclock it would I need better cooler? And wouldn't using a non stock cooler void the CPU warranty?



OCing will void the warranty. Using aftermarket cooler but keeping CPU at stock won't void anything. 

Yes. For moderate to heavy OCing, aftermarket cooler is needed.


----------



## Niraj (Apr 14, 2011)

i have also an Amd 955 black edition... but its water cooled so idle temp is 32 and in stress 48 to 51.....well its water cooled....but according to your configure ,,,u r using a stock cooler...i think its normal...but it might be very noisy


----------



## saz (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah, its very noisy under load...Also, when i used Prime95 stress software the temp went up to 65 when CPU utilization was 100%. Is it within safe limits?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2011)

yes its in the safe limits...in prime 95 the cpu is bound to work like hell..so thats why 65 deg


----------



## Niraj (Apr 14, 2011)

saz said:


> yeah, its very noisy under load...Also, when i used Prime95 stress software the temp went up to 65 when CPU utilization was 100%. Is it within safe limits?



its normal...don't worry..
my prime95 test temp reasult was 71* when i was using stock cooler...


----------

